# Your First Competition...don't wait!



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like to post something quickly about shooting competitions and shooting clubs. I went to my first steel plate match yesterday after only 3 weeks of gun ownership (never shot anything but a bb gun before July of 2008). 

Let me say that you will be welcomed warmly. The people in that competition were thrilled that I was there! Ammo and gas are expensive and these local matches are not being well attended these days. They led me through all aspects of setting up, shooting, scoring, etc. 

Drawing, shooting the first shot off of double action and timing were all new elements to me and made for a very exciting day. I will be going back and I will be doing an IDPA event in the near future. My advice to anyone is DON'T WAIT to try out competition. You will have fun and really get your money's worth out of the ammo you're blowing through. You'll also go home with some good advice, a pile of e-mail addresses, information about other events and clubs and a bunch of new friends. Don't wait until you get, "better," before trying it. Competion will make you better and you'll need only compare your first score to your re-shoot to see it. Now go have some fun!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well said Mr. Vanguard. You will meet all kinds of neat people that are more than willing to help you out at your local clubs and ranges. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Kudos for you for taking the always-hard-to-execute first step!
Usually, a fine time is had by all at these matches.
Good way to learn to get some practice shooting under stress, too!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Competition*

You always rise to the level of your competition. That's a rule of thumb. Again, congratulations on taking the step. Wait until you hit IDPA. The adrenaline rush is great, temper that with the seriousness of the reason for the practice and you will only improve. You have the makings of a great member of the shooting community and are warmly welcomed.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish there were a local steel shooting location around here. All paper... I use to shoot steel hanging "gongs" back home in NY, at 10, 25, 50, and 100yds... It was a blast.

JW


----------



## hamsterhats (Aug 20, 2008)

I recently stopped by a local gun club to see what the story was with "friday night steel". I got there late, talked to a guy, who spent 45 mins with me explaining everything. that was 3 fridays ago. once my gun is functional again, i think that i may have to stop worrying and just go.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just joined the IDPA yesterday and look forward to finding some new friends and getting into some competitive shooting. i have not shot any combat type courses since retiring from law enforcement a few years ago, so I am looking forward to it. I might even have to buy a new gun??


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Any excuse for buying a new heater is a good excuse.

I once got a holster in a trade, to help even-out the difference in value between the two guns traded. 
Then I had to buy a gun to fit the new-to-me holster. :mrgreen:
Ah, those were the days...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Competition is good IMO. Make some good habits and techniques and above all, be safe.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Amen ---- Great way to spend a day.....

And Steel Matches are freaking awsome :smt023

:smt033


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I started out shooting in competition. Bought my first handgun (a Ruger Mark III .22) in March for the sole purpose of shooting "Bullseye". Since then I've added a Springfield Loaded 1911 .45 and I'm having a blast. I think bullseye is fantastic for learning good solid handgun technique. It's all about the fundamentals....grip, stance, sight alignment and most importantly, trigger control. Granted we shoot one handed....but I think the basics would carry over very well to any other form of handgun competition.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> I think the basics would carry over very well to any other form of handgun competition.


They do. I once watched a bullseye shooter come to his first practical pistol match and absolutely _clean up_!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The basic's apply to all forums of shooting. I would love to take some of these defensive schools they got today but my health will not let me. I am shooting in a small league at the range and enjoying every mintue of that. Just getting out with a bunch of good people and burning some powder is a lot of fun. :smt1099


----------

